# Should i get the A+ Case El Diablo or a different case?



## MilkyWay (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews.php?/cases_cooling/a_case_el_diablo_atx_case/1

Is the A+ Case El Diablo a good case just wondered if it was better than the A+ Case Twin Engine / XCLIO A380

http://www.techpowerup.com/printreview.php?id=/Apluscase/TwinEngine

Thinking of getting a new case and those seem good but might get the Gigabyte Triton, another suggestions would be good.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 15, 2008)

I like the Thermaltake Armor more than any other at it's price..


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 15, 2008)

The twin engine case is very good in terms of air flow, but it's also very loud. Gigabyte cases are usually pretty good. The Aurora line is VERY good.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 15, 2008)

what one i dont want to spend more than £60


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 17, 2008)

So any recommendation on a case which one would be a better buy?

If none of the mentioned cases would any other case be recommended?


----------



## Rapid (Feb 25, 2008)

AsRock said:


> I like the Thermaltake Armor more than any other at it's price..



I have a Thermalake Armour, brilliant case, heavy.... but brilliant. 

Its shown in the cable management thread if you want to see the inside of it.

Bundles of space for everything


----------



## miksanity (Feb 27, 2008)

im saying the A+, it looks more well built, ya know? go for it bro.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 27, 2008)

if you can afford it the lian-li http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112159
bloody spledid case, wish i could afford

but the armor is a great case, thats prob the one i would get for that or 
this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 27, 2008)

try Collermaster RC-690 (dominator). It's fantastic! Totally toolless, great airflow, lightweight, cool, 7x120 or 140mm fans, great reviews, good cable management, bottom placed PSU, little outside (mid-tower), big inside. Take it! Fans completely silent


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 27, 2008)

have to agree with you on that, i ordered one me-self


----------

